# Game #81: Denver Nuggets (53-28) @ Phoenix Suns (52-28) - 4/13



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*
*Previous Game: W 116-106 vs Houston Rockets*












*Phoenix Suns (52-28) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins* 














* Denver Nuggets (53-28)

Starters: 





































PG Chauncey Billups | SG Arron Afflalo | SF Carmelo Anthony | PF Kenyon Martin | C Nene
* 




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a hell of a game. I think Phoenix wins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Scenarios. 




> If Phoenix wins each game, it would be the third seed. If the Suns lose both, they would be No. 5.
> 
> If they split, more scenarios exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The game's on TNT? Crap >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, we came out on fire.

Don't like how Denver shot the 3 near the end to get in a bit. 


38-26, Suns at the end of 1,


Amare 10 pts (3-5) 3 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2nd unit's a little out of control there, despite extending the lead some


44-30, Suns 8:42 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, if they didn't turn it over or miss some easy shots, we would be completely destroying them. 

52-35, Suns 5:20 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Great D by Duds to help Nash on Billups at the end there.


70-49, Suns at the half.


Amare 17 pts (6-10), 4 rebs.


All right, Suns. Put your foot on their throat in that 2nd half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

So much for foot on the throat... Denver went on a 10-2 run. Suns only up 72-59 now >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nash to the rescue as always. Suns back up 83-61. Yay ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare continues his offensive onslaught. Glad to see him get MVP chants. It's bull**** that they started now.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lmao, what a three-point banker at the buzzer for Frye.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOU DROPPING THE HAMMER.


Frye with deep bank 3 with time running out

97-70, Suns at the end of 3.

Amare 26 pts (10-16), 8 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with 2 beauties to Amundson for dunks. He's dropping some thunderous ones tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, Dragic topped both with an alley oop pass from near mid court to Lou for reverse jam. That was sick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 123, Nuggets 101*

Amare 26 pts (10-16), 8 rebs in 27 mins

Nash 18 pts (6-14), 10 assists


HOME COURT! We have a chance to move up to 3 to face SA/Portland. Or a loss, slides us to 4th and we face Denver.

Boozer left the Golden St game early and might not play either so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good work on clinching homecourt. I did not think this is where the Suns would be to start the season. I had them 8th out West.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This was awesome. And Dragic's pass was from beyond midcourt.


----------

